# Amazon driver fired for stealing kids PS5 on a delivery



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

*https://www.therichest.com/gadgets-and-tech/amazon-fire-driver-stolen-ps5/*
Others have reported seeing drivers stop outside of their houses only to drive off without delivering their PS5s. Jenni Walker of Oxfordshire in the UK bought her 16-year-old son a PS5 for his birthday - he turned 16 on the day the console launched in England. The teenager would have had quite the blast on his special day, however, CCTV footage caught the delivery man driving away without delivering the PS5 after having delivered other packages.

The camera caught the unnamed driver putting a large box back into his van and then driving off.


----------

